

Passive Income Progress Report 2012-10: Stagnation - eigenschinkpete
http://www.patrick-wied.at/blog/passive-income-progress-report-2012-10

======
deepandmeaning
Warning, I get a trojan alert when visiting this
website:[HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic]

[https://www.securelist.com/en/descriptions/HEUR:Trojan.Scrip...](https://www.securelist.com/en/descriptions/HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic)

